
Soon we'll be able to see round corners and underground - jonbaer
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-47294704
======
CM30
So I guess 'wallhacking' in online multiplayer games may now somewhat be seen
as realistic. Soldiers are going to love this type of tech.

------
cimmanom
No mention of privacy implications?

~~~
gus_massa
Don't worry too much. It's mostly quantum linkbait and quantum exaggeration.

The underground vision will have a very low resolution. Your can detect if
there is a basement, but not if there is someone there. My guess is that
instead of using of a single Rubidium atom (as described in the press article)
they are using a Bose condensate with a bunch of Rubidium atoms. This is a
cool (cold :)) quantum phenom, but most of the current electronic equipment
use other quantum phenom, like the quantum LEDs, the quantum CCD of cameras,
the quantum transistors in a microprocessor, ...

The vision around corners may (a bey big may) have better resolution, but
probably only enough to detect big objects. Maintaining entanglement/coherence
after bouncing in objects is very difficult, if the objects are not perfectly
still. It's more difficult to imagine what quantum thing they are using that
is not used in common cameras.

